# Snorkel Help



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Well since ive got my bike down to a frame and motor ( doing top end Job ) i want to run a Taller snorkel since i relocated my radiator . when i first put my snork on there i was running the 4 hose setup well i was getting way to much air so i took one hose off and made it a one set up worked perfectly and then the other 2 hoses for the CVT exaust and intake . well for the CVT cover i am going to run a 2 hose set up to get a better air flow to keep it cool . Wel i want to run my snorks up about another maybe 6-7 inches . Do yall think that is gonna mess anything up . I hope not . I dont want to do any jetting . but i would like to run it up higher . my vents are being ran high also . someone i hope can help . 

Ormudboy


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

just that much higher shouldnt change anything, its the bends/turns that slow down the air flow. Now if you raised them a foot or more Im sure it might affect thigns but, I dont see another 6" hurting anything. (Thats what she said)


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

haha true .yeah i just want to raise them i wanna go deeper man this stuff is like an addiction


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Yes it is. Jon i think it is time to bump you addiction post again.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

Ok so i should be ok correct .


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

as long as you are not putting any more bends in it you should be fine.


----------



## PolarisEmtFirefighter (Nov 4, 2009)

no its straight .


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

dont think it will cause any problems for you.


----------

